
The Number of Americans Living in Their Vehicles Explodes - mudroljub
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-08-01/number-americans-living-their-vehicles-explodes-middle-class-collapses
======
foxyv
The most depressing part of this is, we could have infrastructure in place to
accommodate people living in their cars like KOAs and public shower and
laundry facilities. Living in your car could be pretty doable. Many do so
voluntarily on a temporary basis.

However instead we use zoning restrictions to stop such infrastructure and
then punish those who are forced to live in their cars. We then use draconian
parking and registrations laws to try and take away the only home these people
have. Why?

------
nickthemagicman
This is insane. I heard that 50% of people can't come up with 500 bucks in
case of emergency.

